

Deploying the Octobot: Distributed High-Performance Messaging - cscotta
http://blog.urbanairship.com/blog/2010/12/14/android-messaging-deploying-the-octobot/

======
stephanw
How about if your connections were encrypted (SSL?). Would it make much
difference? - Stephan

~~~
robotadam
Do you mean connections to the queue server, or outgoing connections? In
either case, it would affect it only slightly (I imagine) if the connections
were persistent, as they are in this case. If you're regularly opening and
closing connections, the SSL handshake is far more expensive.

